# Eclipse



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

As suggested I watched the eclipse through a colander. But I had to strain my eyes


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Was it sieve-ere?


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## rogerbodger (Feb 21, 2011)

I saw my mate Paddy looking at the eclipse, not so much as a colander. I asked him if he knew it was dangerous to look directly at the sun, "it's OK" he said, "I'm looking at the moon"


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------

